# Broken connector on column



## ctbill (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Guys,
While taking apart the steering column I disconnected the ignition barrel the wrong way... When it came off a bunch of little parts went flying. any idea if I can get a new connector? If so from where?

Thank You,
Bill


----------

